# How to use the OEM Aux input in 2007 Jetta???



## dddrew. (Jul 28, 2010)

Alright i just picked this car up yesterday and i found the AUX input in the glove box all the way to the right. i'm assuming its factory based on the images in the owner's manual, even though it looks like it was half assed put in there. anyways, so i ran a AUX cable through the input to my ipod touch. hit play on a song, nothing happens. 

So i read up on some forums where people said they hit the CD button twice to play music from the ipod. Tried that, nothing happened. held it in, nothing happened. tried everything i could, what is the magic button to get this OEM input to work... it's more confusing than my aftermarket one in my old car.

and yes, i briefly read the owner's manual and the premium sound manual but couldn't find what i needed.


----------



## dddrew. (Jul 28, 2010)

bump.


----------



## dddrew. (Jul 28, 2010)

bump.


----------



## VWguy73 (Dec 20, 2000)

there's an issue with accessing the aux mode sometimes. i'm having it now. i was told that its something that has to be corrected at the dealer or via vagcom. my issue was caused by disconnecting the battery for a boost gauge install. not sure why it resets that particular feature.


----------

